# Paph. liemianum x gratrixianum



## nikv (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi!

I'm embarassed to say that I found this orchid in my greenhouse that I forgot I even had. It is Paph. liemianum x gratrixianum. I purchased it about ten years ago back when Ray Rands was advertising his seedling six-packs in the AOS Bulletin. It is the only seedling from him that I've managed to not kill (so far). 







And here is another close-up:






This orchid hasn't bloomed for me, although it certainly seems to be large enough. I guess it probably needs a little more light and a lot more love. 

I was searching the RHS hybrid list and haven't been able to find this cross registered. Is Paph. liemianum considered a species or a variety of chamberlainianum or something else? I've been wondering what this flower will look like and haven't found anything on the internet. Any suggestions?

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't know what the flower will look like, but good choice! :clap: I've been looking for gratrixianum crosses. Nice to see that it kept the nice spotting on the leaves. Hope it blooms for you. When it does, post a pic!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

Fantastic leaves!!!!!!! I like the colour!!!! Yes, when it blooms definately post a pic!!!!!!


----------



## nikv (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Kevin, did you see this auction on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paph-Gratrixianum-x-Sanderianum-5-growths_W0QQitemZ200261525426QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200261525426&_trkparms=72%3A1420|39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A12|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Kevin (Oct 12, 2008)

No. I don't use ebay. But, nice to see they do exist. I'd like to see a picture sometime of a gratrixianum cross.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

looks like its gonna be a dark one...


----------



## Ernie (Oct 12, 2008)

Paph. lieminaum is a valid species per RHS. Not like it matters, but I agree. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

At least you have a healthy plant. Maybe you should make a slight change in its location, more light, etc, to get it to bloom?


----------

